# Blast from the past



## GlacieredPyro (5/10/15)

So incidentally @Coco mentioned last week that he got me into vaping way back when, just when it kinda started.

So yesterday while cleaning room for baby stuff I came across this little box...







I was very entertained to find that it was all still brand spanking new and sealed. Some nic juice had started leaking but considering this is since 2009 it was still in good condition.

The juice carts on these still went straight on the atty and already contained cotton through which you always got a lovely mouthful of e-spunk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/10/15)

I had a Twisp just like that back in 2008. Hated it, still hate Twisp for it. Wasted so much on that setup....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Coco (5/10/15)

Not quite... I remember you and Dave running into my office with a "let's get electronic cigarettes" idea. I distinctly remember thinking it is a waste of time, money & effort, however went along just in case and maybe moreso the fact that I like gadgets.

O, the excitement when they finally arrived... 

PS: Threw my stuff out around 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

